# solarizations?



## 303villain (Oct 25, 2005)

could anybody point me in the direction of a how-to for doing solarized prints?  its taking me fifty years to even make this post, and searching is taking even longer, so any help would be greatly greatly appreciated! thank you so much!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 25, 2005)

I presume that you mean the Sabattier effect rather than solarisation proper.
Sabattier is called pseudo-solarisation and is the one normally done.
It was discussed here, along with some pointers.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12545&highlight=solarisation
If you are still lost then ask again


----------



## 303villain (Oct 25, 2005)

thank you so much hertz! you are the greatest haha


----------

